# Custom rods available at demo day



## TBrisson

I’ll have these new builds available at demo day….

CTS Fern 1265 (12’6” 6-10oz) 
Rainshadow 1509 (12’6” 6-12oz) 
Carolina Cast Pro Gen1 12’ 3-7oz
American Tackle ATREX 10’ 1-3oz

































































*


















*


----------



## Drum Junkie

Beautiful work Travis!!! This guy knows how to build a rod…. Not just the ascetics but functional features of a rod. He is a true fisherman and knows what works. Can’t go wrong with any of these rods for their application. But I do own two of his builds 😂 nice work buddy👍🏻


----------



## ncst8man1999

Same here. Travis built me a couple last year, and they are great rods. 

If you need a rod done, talk to Travis. You won't be disappointed.


----------

